# Baby cherry shrimp



## ScottYalloP (2 Aug 2009)

Just wondering how long it would take baby cherry shrimp to grow into an adult, any ideas?


----------



## Themuleous (2 Aug 2009)

Couple of months?


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Aug 2009)

At least 3-4 months to get to a decent size, full adult size I would say it will take a little longer. They seem to start breeding pretty young though long before they get to full size, after around 3 months.


----------



## ScottYalloP (2 Aug 2009)

Ok thanks for the info.


----------

